# Back to the "Pulsating feeling in stomach" HELP



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

Am I the only one who can feel this? I feel a pulsating feeling in my stomach and I can see it and I can also feel it with my hand on it or off. I know its called the "abdominal aorata", I'm just not sure if this is something I should be really concerned about or not. I know it is freaking me out and making me feel worse the more I think about it. I've been having stomach pain for about a year now. I did a CT scan of abdomen without the dye, will that show up on that type of test? I also had an abdominal ultrasound done, will it show up on that test? If so if they did find something wrong they would call me in ASAP, right??? I just want to know what is wrong with me, I've been dealing with this too long. I think its making me go crazy. I constantly belch all the time and have excessive gas, would that be a symptom of something wrong with the aorata, and Im usually always hungry. The pain often goes to my back also. Thanks for ANY info. God Bless!!


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

its normal for that to happen i have had mine do that for many years its more comon in skinny people to see it more i would put the remote controll to the tv on mine and it would move up and down with my heart beat i would be more worried if it wasnt pulsing but have talked to many docs about that and they say its all normal for your stomach to do that so i wouldnt get to worked up over it!!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I feel a pulsating feeling in my stomach a


Are you sure it's related to your aorta? Are feeling it literally 24/7? Is it in step with your pulse? That's going be around 72 a minute! What does it feel like?


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

No, I'm not sure its my aorata, but I would guess thats what it is. I feel it when I concentrate on trying to feel it internally, but 90% of the time I can feel it when I push my hand down on my stomach while laying on my back. Yes, it is in step with my pulse. It just feels like a throbbing pulsating feeling in my stomach.


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

Also I have this bloated feeling and pressure on my stomach really bad (mostly after I eat) and then I will start belching and having excessive gas that gives me temporary relief, sometimes it will feel as if air is trapped in my insides and wont come out and hurts really bad and i start moving around and bending over etc. and i will finally let out a HUGE belch and get temporary relief. Thanks for all the help. God Bless all of ya'll!


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

trust me its your aorata they for sure looked at it with your ultrasound!!When i had my last ultrasound the tec said wow you have a strong aorata and she showed it on the screen and she said that it was a good thing!!!it will move with the pulse in your neck!!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:It just feels like a throbbing pulsating feeling in my stomach.


How long have you had this feeling?


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have this feeling a lot, especially at night when I lie on my stomach I can feel it. It sort of feels like a mixture between having a heartbeat in your abdomen and having a muscle twich like you get in your eyelids sometimes!


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

i also get that muscle twitch things alot, like a muscle spasms you would get in your arm or leg or something, i get it in my stomach, it'll just start twitching and jumping around. i have just recently started to notice this pulsating feeling in abdomen, im not sure how long its been going on though without me noticing it?


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

that can be all in axiety that is one of the main symtoms of axiety it muscle spasms i get them all threw out my body from my eye lids to legs to shoulders they move all round..


----------

